# Need something for trim



## Thrill (Oct 23, 2012)

I currently use Auto Finesse Revive, and if I'm being honest.. I don't like applying it. I hate it. It works really well, but it's messy, smelly and smears all my paint. Is there any other alternatives out there? Thank you. Needs to last a long time, as I don't like doing trim


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Nanolex ultra trim sealant. Use a makeup pad and a few drops of this stuff goes such a long way.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

I use cartec vinyl. Works great nice clean satin sheen with no smears. Works great on tyres usually at least a week and half its still visable on our work van tyres. And doesn't streak on plastic bumpers after a heavy rain downpour. This was the main reason I stick to it. 
I found ag bumper care, or even the trade one rubber plus are streaking off within a day or two of rain.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

I use Carpro PERL on my engine bay (dont have any exterior plastic trim appart from grilles) works really well and is water based so can dilute to whatevr you need:

1:4 for external
1:10 for internal plastics
1:1 for engine i think are quoted dilutions off the top of my head

Really versatile dressing imo with being able to use it on plastics, engine, rubber and leather


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I have the definative wax trim dressing! I love it!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Carpro Perl
AG Bumper Care


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

suspal said:


> Abyss Sealant on Plastic trim - YouTube


You beat me too it!:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

CodHead said:


> You beat me too it!:thumb:


 :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

CarPro DLUX if you want something very easy to use and very durable!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

where do we buy this aybss stuff?


----------



## PhilSkill (Feb 17, 2012)

gTechniq C4 is another option.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

steveo3002 said:


> where do we buy this aybss stuff?


http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/hellshine/the-abyss-new-hellshine-range.html


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

CarPro PERL for me :thumb:


----------



## Twister (Jun 17, 2012)

Another one for Carpro PERL. I've also heard good things about Prima Infinity. Picked some up from Shinearama on sale. Awesome price and generally Prima products are very good.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Dodo-Juice Fantastic Plastic is the best I have found of the non-nano trim restorers, though CarPro PERL can also work very well on more porous trim types. I'm going to try CarPro DLUX soon, as even with a polymer trim sealant like Fantastic Plastic, there's definitely more durability to be had. 

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

steveo3002 said:


> where do we buy this aybss stuff?


Autobright sell this product :thumb: It's relatively new on the market, apparently can be used on all surfaces.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Gtechniq C4 if you want something extremely long lasting or Gtechniq T1 for short term, but even then you get a few months out of each application that holds up to many washes.


----------



## jacob1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Check Owatrol Polytrol.This isn't typical trim dressing,but Durability/price/result/efficiency rate... something great.
I smeared the faded strip in a4 b5 in August,and still look very good


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

carpro DLUX is the best product I have used on my trims


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Autoglym Bumper and Trim Gel, its a little messy as its a gel but only a small amount is needed, rub in with a mf then buff off, and re apply if needed


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Another very good trim gel is surface prima.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Only ever used bumper gel from AG.Not used many times.I think it works ok but its abit greasy to apply.I would like one maby a spray on type next.


----------



## clairyloo (Jan 29, 2013)

I use zaino for all my trim... Its never let me down


----------



## zak20vt (May 6, 2010)

karl_liverpool said:


> Another very good trim gel is surface prima.


Where can I get Surface Prima Gel? Just had a car resprayed and the painter used it, and It finished off the trim nicely.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7amyzb9tt6giy7l/2013-03-08 13.55.00.jpg


----------

